# Converting headset from 1/8'' output to 3/32''



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a headset that I use for my computer and it has to outputs, one for sound and one for the microphone; both are 1/8''. I have been looking around to see if I can use this headset with my Xbox 360 by plugging the sound into the television and converting the microphone output into a 3/32'' so it can be plugged into the xbox controller. I am pretty sure that I can use a 1/8'' to 3/32'' stereo jack but my other half is doubting it.

If anyone can confirm that this will work, or if there is an alternate solution, I would be honored if you can help me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Microphone output? Microphones are input devices. I'm not sure what you're trying to do here...


----------



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion. Im not really sure how to explain this to you if you cant understand it from my first post.


----------



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I can explain now in a more simplistic way. I have a headset with a microphone. It has two plugs, one for sound and one to transmit voice. I have a converter for the microphone plug that changes it from 1/8" stereo to 3/32" stereo. When I plugged it into the microphone input I was able to receive voice through my headset but I was unable to transmit my voice. The only adapter i could find, at least for now, is a 1/8" to 3/32" Y adapter. It accepts two 1/8'' stereo plugs and fits one 3/32" stereo jack.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm not sure why you need two stereo plugs from the adapter, obviously plugging the mic into an output isn't going to be productive. If you're talking about using one of the connections to that "Y" adapter to input the mic, I can't see why that wouldn't work.


----------



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

the original xbox 360 headset has one plug with two channels im assuming. because it receives voice and sends. but when i plug my pc headset through the converter i can only receive voice and no one can hear me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, so the XBOX headset does the mike and audio out with one plug? Then you probably will have to "roll your own" adapter I'm going to guess unless someone else has solved this with a specialized adapter.


----------



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

i sent microsoft an email so hopefully they can provide me the true tech specs of their headset and how it works. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## PureTazr (Aug 20, 2008)

I also have the exact same problem I have my Steelsound 5H v/2 headset and it's fantastic I prefer it so much over the crapy 360 head set.... please let me know if you found anything on this and i'll look also and let you know if i find it before ya. thanx


----------



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

after i tried using a cell phone 3/32" to 1/8" i was unsuccessful. After being irritated because i couldnt figure out how to make a 3rd party headset compatible, i went out and bought a TurtleBeach Earforce X1 headset which works very well. Its also easier than stressing about cable conversions or custom wiring.


----------

